# Up? Down? Up! Up!



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been watching KC's ears the past 3 days... But I took these just from today. Oh so funny to watch her ears! lol

One up! Yeah!









Down...

















Again one up! But the other ear?









Two up! Oh My!









And yep they are still up!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

how cute, I love the ears going up and down.







I heard it has something to do with teething but dont quote me on that. How old is KC?


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

KC is just to cute and what a little beauty she is.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

KC is only 12 weeks old. With my first his were always up. I don't remember with my second when they came up. And my 3rd was 5yo so of course his were already up! lol It is just so much fun to watch them right now.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is too cute


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

She is such a doll! I love the floppy goofy ear stage! Enjoy it, cause it wont last long! LOL


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

i love when their ears are like that. Nevada's left ear didn't stand until he was around 5 months.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Very cute! Annabelle's ears were up when I got her at 5 months so I never got to experience the crazy ear stage.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I really envy you guys who get to go through the puppy stage, Most of my dogs have come from a shelter or rescue so I havent had the fun of seeing them grow up from puppies.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

cute cute cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

So this might be the place to post this....

My GSD is 12 weeks today and when we got her about 2 and a half weeks ago her ears were up. Now one ear is up and one is down flopping over her head toward the other ear. I read online this is due to teething and that this ear should go back up on its own. The breeder also told me yesterday when he called to check on the puppy (which, btw, I think is GREAT that he calls to see how everything is going with his puppy) that the ears should go back up around 5 months or so. He told me I could tape them if I wanted, but he would suggest waiting it out. Taping seems like such a hassle and a little risky (b/c of infection) for something I am not too overly concerned about to begin with. The breeder also offered to take her back and give us a new puppy from the next litter in the fall if I wanted, but I am not too overly concerned about it since she is a pet and already a member of the family. I cannot imagine giving her back since my animals are treated like kids and I would not give a kid away because it had a floppy ear. 

All that being said, is this ear flopping thing common and will they really go back up after teething? If so, does anyone know the reason? Thanks much!!

-Emily


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes it is common.

Our newest pup Mace's ears have been up since before we met him at 5 weeks. Now the right one is beginning to flop. It is so cute!


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

It is very common for pups to have their ears up, down, back up and down again before they stop teething. My 7 month old now has both ears totally straight after about 2.5 months of one up, one down, etc. I contacted my breeder who sent me German ear forms that she gets from Germany. They can be glued directly into the ear (they came with the glue) and they are made to keep the ear opening clear for oxygen so that there are no infections. I put them in when he was 5 months old and kept them in for a month. His ears were up straight at 6.5 months old.

I have no idea if the ear forms had anything to do with it or if he just needed to stop teething. I also made sure he had good meaty marrow bones to chew every day. I've read that chewing helps to strengthen the muscles around the ear (although no-one seems to be able to verify this). A few articles that I read indicate that if the ears were up when they were young they almost always stand back up after teething on their own.

Good luck!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Our puppy is 12 weeks old tommorrow. Her ears are usually up but they go up and down. When she is really alert to something, they are up, when she is lying around relaxed they seem to come down. I think they will eventually go up permanently but it is fun to watch each day to see were they are. Your puppy is very nice looking, I hope you are enjoying all the puppy work/play as much as I am.

Glenn


----------

